# Still no names for my girls



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

The tank is temporary, and I clean it daily, so no need to comment on it, JUST ON MY BEAUTIFUL RATTIES


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous! And please don't hate me - not commenting on the tank but the shavings *blush* Most wood shavings aren't the best for rats and can give them respiratory problems. Shredded newspaper would be as cheap/cheaper than shavings and would be better for their little lungs  But they are just precious. I love dark shiny coats with white markings.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I had trouble thinking of names for my last two girls and I eventually named them after characters on a show I liked. Do you have any favorite shows, books, etc? Or do you want weird names, like Chicken and Popcorn? Cause they totally look like Chicken and Popcorn


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, they're such beautiful babies. For the hooded, how about Poncho? Those weird sweater type things... and for the Berk? I'd have to say... Raven. ^^ Hope you have lots of fun with them.


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

Aww! The last picture looks like she's hula dancing! Names.... Luau, Fiorella, Jasmine, Fleur, Queenie.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What cuties!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

You should name them Cheese and Crackers :lol:
I'm only kidding , I'm just hungry haha

The berk girl is totally stunning so I'm thinking Belle
The Hooded girl looks very inquisitive so Kiara


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

The shavings are aspen, they're supposed to be one of the best aside from hemp.
I know that cedar and pine are horrible.
I have two gerbils as well, which are very prone to respiratory problems, and cedar is good for them.
Once I get a cage a lot will change =P


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

totoro said:


> I have two gerbils as well, which are very prone to respiratory problems, and cedar is good for them.


i have no real problem with aspen bedding, but i hope you didn't really mean cedar for your gerbils? just a typo, right? i guess i don't honestly know much about gerbils, but i know cedar and pine are just as bad for hamsters as it is for rats. sorry to jump on that too, it sounds like you mean well!

but about those girls - gorgeous! i love that they have such white bellies for berks. and babies are always so ridiculously soft and shiny. <3 names names names... try favorite characters from movies, books, etc. i named mine after great artists - picasso, mozart, and rousseau (more of a great thinker, but whatev)


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

wow yeah, such a bad typo.
I would never use cedar in a million years >.<


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Little baby's are soo cute I wish they could just stay that soft and fuzzy!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

totoro said:


> wow yeah, such a bad typo.
> I would never use cedar in a million years >.<


Haha that's pretty funny. I've done stuff like that before. It's pretty awful.

Decided on any names for the pretty ones yet? <3


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, that's good. As long as you don't hate me  Which cage are you getting?


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

eclecticnoise said:


> Well, that's good. As long as you don't hate me   Which cage are you getting?


I think the one I'm getting is by Living World, it has a couple of levels and is $90
That is unless I can find a cheaper one, or a used one.


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

I really can't remember the company name
They sell it at petland for $150, but I found it at a different place for $90


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

You can always try craigslist and an online group called freecycle. Freecycle basically lists things that people are giving away for free and you can also post "wanted" ads. I get fabric sometimes through there.


----------



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

well as for names how about baileys for one and irish creme for the other. lol idk things just come into my mind sometimes.


----------

